
The Case for Treating Bigotry Like a Disease - ThemalSpan
https://undark.org/2018/12/04/bigotry-public-health/
======
ThemalSpan
I found the premise to be compelling. I was also previously unaware of
research surrounding the notion of bigotry. I would be curious what is known
("or found"?) about the relationship between bigotry and various economic
factors.

I found the author's proposed "public health campaign" to be interesting, but
in a world where we could implement such a thing, how much bigotry would be
left anyway?

